
Pakistan poses three times more terror risk than Syria [pdf] - varunpant
https://fnfeurope.files.wordpress.com/2018/10/humanity-at-risk-for-web.pdf
======
godelmachine
Glad to see there's a report that says Pakistan is a threat to humanity.

